# Waltham Help



## danny1984 (May 22, 2010)

Hi

I have a waltham travaler pocket watch its a size 18, i bought it off Ebay not workin for Â£39.00 which i thought was not bad its gold plated only a little wear on the bow movement number 126xxxxx, anyway...

i took it to bits to see what the problem was and i manage to put it back together oiled it and then found i could not wind it was like would not wind what is happenin is when u go to wind it, it seem to catch and start turnin the hands now i have look for diagrams took it apart and what it seen is there is a spring clip holding 2 bit together on to a shaft and if i lift the shaft up it winds but i cant get it to work without doing this any help would be greatful (hope i explained it well enough)

thanks


----------



## danny1984 (May 22, 2010)

http://www.ftgwatch.com.au/pj202three.jpg

not sure how to add images so used a link that some1 posted on net


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

danny1984 said:


> not sure how to add images so used a link that some1 posted on net


There you go. The watch's serial number is 20973350.

It's a 1917 Waltham Model 1908 hunter-case 'Traveler'-grade pocket-watch with a seven-jewel movement. The case would be gold-FILLED, not gold-plated.


----------



## danny1984 (May 22, 2010)

I have been looking at this problem on net could it be the shaft inside the crown needs ajusting down to make it link to the winding movement???? (lost in a sea of watch parts!)

thanks for posting picture but the pic i nicked from net so not my actually watch as mine is 12600000 making it about 1903/4


----------

